

Google plans to seek summary judgment on Oracle copyright claim - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110216210828960

======
mbreese
This isn't that interesting. Doesn't everyone always seek summary judgement?

~~~
dctoedt
Summary judgments are often tough to get. In federal court (which the Oracle
v. Google case is), summary judgment can be granted only when there is no
genuine issue of material fact -- in layman's terms, when reasonable people
could not differ about any fact that affects the outcome of the case -- and
therefore there's no reason for a trial.

It would not surprise me if the judge were to hold that reasonable people
could indeed differ about the factual basis for Google's proposed motion for
summary judgment, and that a trial was therefore necessary.

------
btilly
The copyright claim always seemed to me to be an afterthought. I'll be much
more interested in seeing what happens with the patent claims.

